# gnome-bluetooth e la favola dei "fail" corrotti

## uoslagelo

uff questa mi è nuova. Comprato questo minibluetooth della Trust, ricompilato il kernel e abilitato l'USE. Attaccato e riconosciuto. Mi son detto: wow fatto presto!!! Ed invece no. Riesco ad inviare completamente il file, ma arriva a destinazione (cell) corrotto. A questo punto non so se è il modulo del kernel che è buggato o è colpa di bluez

System uname: Linux-2.6.32-gentoo-rc3-x86_64-Pentium-R-_Dual-Core_CPU_E5200_@_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.13

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 05 Feb 2010 12:30:01 +0000

distcc 3.1 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

app-shells/bash:     4.0_p35

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.9-r2

dev-lang/python:     2.6.4

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4-r3

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.13

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc:       4.3.4

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.6b

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/X11/xkb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests buildpkg distlocks fixpackages news parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://de-mirror.org/distro/gentoo/ http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ http://mirror.uni-c.dk/pub/gentoo/"

LANG="it_IT"

LC_ALL="it_IT"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage/layman/lordvan /usr/local/portage/layman/voyageur /usr/local/portage/layman/sunrise /usr/local/portage/layman/wolf31o2 /usr/local/portage/layman/manu /usr/local/portage/layman/initng-portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa amd64 applet berkdb bluetooth bzip2 cairo cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt custom-optimization cxx dbus disk-partition dri dts dvb dvd dvdr emboss encode evo fam fat firefox flac fortran fts3 gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal hddtemp iconv ioctl jpeg laptop libnotify lm_sensors mad mikmod mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap multilib nautilus ncurses networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly ntfs ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl pm-utils png policykit ppds pppd python qt3support quicktime readline reflection sdl sensord session smp sound spell spl sse sse2 sse3 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd theora threads thunar tiff totem truetype udev unicode usb v4l2 vorbis webkit x264 xcomposite xml xorg xulrunner xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="auth_digest authn_file authz_groupfile dav dav_fs" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i810" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTSLast edited by uoslagelo on Sun Feb 07, 2010 8:18 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Kernel78

come fai ad essere sicuro che arrivi corrotto ? se te lo reinvii dal cell al pc riscontri delle effettive differenze ?

----------

## uoslagelo

perché se mando un jpeg visualizzo solo una piccola parte. Lo stesso jpeg mandato da win viene visualizzato correttamente.

----------

## Kernel78

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> perché se mando un jpeg visualizzo solo una piccola parte. Lo stesso jpeg mandato da win viene visualizzato correttamente.

 

fiko ...

quali sw usi per mandare l'immagine ?

----------

## uoslagelo

uso il software di gnome: gnome-bluetooth 2.28

----------

## Kernel78

hai modo di fare una prov con app-mobilephone/obexftp ?

----------

## uoslagelo

Con obexftp riesco ad inviare i file correttamente. Per fortuna non è un problema di driver. Il problema quindi è gnome-bluetooth....

----------

## ciro64

Provato ad usare bluez-gnome ?

Lo sto usando e da me funziona correttamente; sia su Gentoo (Gnome 2.26) che Funtoo (Gnome 2.2 :Cool: .

Ciao  :Smile: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> Con obexftp riesco ad inviare i file correttamente. Per fortuna non è un problema di driver. Il problema quindi è gnome-bluetooth....

 

allora ti consiglio di cambiare il titolo in qualcosa di più significativo per ottenere aiuti più mirati  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

io ho trashato sia gnome-bluetooth che bluez-gnome per gli ENORMI problemi di funzionamento che hanno (se vi funzionano imho, è per sbaglio!)

sono passato ad usare blueman e non ho problemi di sorta.

saluti  :Smile: 

----------

## uoslagelo

interessante BlueMan...Proverò ad emergerlo. Grazie!

----------

